# Ibanez SS300-DVS Electric Archtop Guitar With Case



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is a beautiful guitar and seems to be priced $200.00-400.00 less than sold ones on Reverb.

*Description*
Top notch notch construction with excellent fit and finish. This guitar is in excellent condition, it's been well cared for and there's basically no fret wear. A hardshell case is included with this guitar.

$1000.00

Lowball offers will be ignored. I may be interested in sensible trades towards another decent quality electric guitar.

I had a serious buyer for this guitar about six months ago but I thought that I'd give it more time to see if I would play it more often before letting it go but it turns out that I'm really more into solidbody electrics and this guitar just isn't getting played. I promised the guy that I would contact him first before relisting it but I lost his contact info unfortunately, so if this same person sees this now that is why I didn't contact you.

The following is info on this guitar by Reverb.com

-The compact jazz-box SS-300 hollowbody guitar of the Artstar series by Ibanez , with absolutely professional features and an outstanding price-quality relation.

-Finish: Dark Violin Sunburst, with gold hardware.

-Body: Solid Spruce top, flamed maple back & sides.

-Binding: Laminated flamed maple strips.

-Neck: Mahogany/walnut, 5-piece. "Artstar" neck profile. Set-In neck construction. This enables a very good sustain, and an easy access to the upper frets.

-Scale: 24.75" - Les Paul style.

-Fretboard: Ebony, with Ibanez "Block" inlays of pearl & abalone - a very classy looking instrument!

-Frets: 20, Medium - with a perfect fretjob, another famous feature of Ibanez instruments.

-Nut: 43 mm.

-Headstock: Ibanez Artstar-style - rosewood top.

-Scratch plate-solid Ebony.

-Tuners: Original Ibanez.

-Bridge: Orig. Ibanez ART-W bridge, Ibanez VT06S tailpiece.

-Pickups: 1x Ibanez Super 58 (neck) humbucker, 1x Ibanez Super 58 (bridge) humbucker. This combination sounds very warm an open. Fits perfectly for Blues & Jazz.

-Electronics: 2x volume, 2x tone control, 3-way toggle switch.

-Excellent quality of selected woods, craftsmanship, handling and sound!

FS: Ibanez SS300 electric archtop guitar. | Guitars | Moncton | Kijiji


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Nice looking guitar


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

He is now down to $850.00.

FS: Ibanez SS300 electric archtop guitar. | Guitars | Moncton | Kijiji


----------

